# Raketa Watch



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Please may I tap into the expert knowledge here. I very recently purchased this watch for what seemed like a ludicrously cheap price of Â£10. A complete gamble, I suspect it is not what it claims to be but if it is a Raketa watch does anyone have an idea of it's age?








Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It seems like a legit Raketa to me. I can't date it but seems in very good condition, plus that 24h inner circle makes me think of some later Aviator models... I would say late 80s or early 90s.

Anyway, it's a beauty and for 10 quid you got a bargain!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch, great price :thumbsup:

, I agree late 1980's or early 1990's

Google the movement 2609 A1 & you should find out more


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the answers folks.

The watch was sold as a Military 2609B & I had already guessed it was neither. Then I managed to confuse myself totally by only looking up the calibre 2609 which is a 16 Jewelled mechanism. This one is 21 Jewels so I started to fret a little (it was late).

martinzx's comment made me go back & search for the real thing & it all made far more sense in the cold light of day.

There is an interesting article, I discovered, about the calibre code suffixes which, when translated, makes interesting reading. Not sure if I am allowed to link to another forum so here is a link to the translation. (If this still breaks the rules, I'm sorry & I will remove it).

Raketa Calibre Numbers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> Raketa Calibre Numbers


Good link, thanks for posting! Straight to my documents! :notworthy:


----------



## raketawatches (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you for your intrest in our factory.

Sorry, but this watch is a Counterfeit. Never hesitate to contact the factory for such a request. info(at)raketa.su

99% of Raketa watches sold on Internet are counterfeits, we would be glad if you give us the source of this counterfeit watch.

Best Regards,

The Petrodvorets Watch Factory - Raketa

PS: FYI

Baselworld catalog: In English

Video about the History of the Petrodvorets Watch Factory: Link to Video


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Well that's a downer, good job it was cheap.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

raketawatches said:


> Thank you for your intrest in our factory.
> 
> Sorry, but this watch is a Counterfeit. Never hesitate to contact the factory for such a request. info(at)raketa.su
> 
> ...


Well, this has been discussed before... why is it a counterfeit and what makes it one? During a long time Raketa didn't operate as a company and had owners interested in the demise of the factory. A lot of watches came from those times, assembled by workers with parts made in the factory.

I completely understand that you want to detach from those times and start fresh but I for one don't like your PR strategy of saying that a lot of those watches are fake. During a period of your history, those fakes were the most legit you could get. And they did came out of your factory, ultimately keeping the name alive and allowing your recent come back.

99% of the watches are fake?? Those are a lot of fakes, not even Rolex has that problem... I think you should acknowledged your troubled past, that it was not your fault, and give credit to the people working for you. If Raketa still exists, it's thanks to them and all the "fakes" they released.

Please, please change your PR, at least in my mind it makes as if your trying to be a Swiss company and that ruins the all thing to me. No other Russian watchmaker does that: not Vostok, not Volmax, no one does. Apart from that, best of lucks to you all.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Never realised there was a huge fortune to be made maufacturing fake mechanical Raketas & selling then for Â£10  . Wonder how much they are making on each one at that price!


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Well it seems like it depends on what your definition of a fake is.

If I interpret Kutusov's post correctly then these are watches made from Raketa parts by Raketa workers at a time when Raketa, theoretically, didn't exist. This opinion seems shared by many others. My guess is many movements were not assembled as watches to deceive the buying public.

I suspect that puts my watch. alongside many others, squarely in a grey area.

Reading the interview with Count Jacques von Polier it would seem they are very keen to distance themselves from these dark ages for reasons known only to themselves.

In the meantime I think I will follow the credo that if it looks like a duck & quacks like a duck, it probably is a duck.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with Kutusov: sometimes 'unauthorised' = 'fake'. Of course, sometimes 'fake' = fake, but with Raketas it's unlikely. All IMHO, of course.

And frankens? Don't even go there!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> Reading the interview with Count Jacques von Polier it would seem they are very keen to distance themselves from these dark ages for reasons known only to themselves.


Well, there you have it. He's someone that just arrived at Raketa and he's not even Russian. Clearly Raketa plans to come back as a more expensive watch, so they want to stay away from 10 quid watches. I don't remember exactly that interview but he says something like "a Raketa movement costs â‚¬150 so no â‚¬50 Raketa is possible". It is possible and it always was until now. Look at Vostok... auto movements heavily jewelled and clearly a better movement than a basic wind-up Raketa. Oh, and 20ATM WR too. Those sell for US$60 straight from Russia.

What I believe they are going to try is refurbish the brand and going international, just like Vostok-Europe did. A VE used to have the same movement as the Russian Vostok (highly decorated and supposedly with more QC and better standards but I doubt it...). What this means is a smaller production and custom parts that are going to cost a lot on a production line that no longer is mass production. Fine! Let's hope they come out with some great watches, I'll buy a couple!

But that is a long stretch from saying the older models are counterfeit. Mr. Polier should learn better the history of his employer and be proud (and humbled) by it. Raketas are no Swiss watches so don't treat the brand like one. Panerai are the ones who managed to copyright the name of the Italian Navy and who sue everyone who uses that name. So don't even think on telling who sold that one to you.

As far as I'm concerned FuriousPig, your watch is a legit Raketa because it was all made inside the Raketa factory, with all the parts and tools from that same factory and by people that always worked there. That's what a Raketa is, not what some foreign newcomer (nationally and to the spirit of Russian watchmaking) say it is.

I had a terrible day, so there :comando: People who know me from here know I'm usually nicer and more diplomatic but this is just rubbish, just like my bloody day was.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> As far as I'm concerned FuriousPig, your watch is a legit Raketa because it was all made inside the Raketa factory, with all the parts and tools from that same factory and by people that always worked there. That's what a Raketa is, not what some foreign newcomer (nationally and to the spirit of Russian watchmaking) say it is.
> 
> I had a terrible day, so there :comando: People who know me from here know I'm usually nicer and more diplomatic but this is just rubbish, just like my bloody day was.


Mikhail,

Hope today is a good one for you :yes:

What you say makes a lot of sense to me.

This is a members forum not a place for commercial intervention :banned:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned FuriousPig, your watch is a legit Raketa because it was all made inside the Raketa factory, with all the parts and tools from that same factory and by people that always worked there. That's what a Raketa is, not what some foreign newcomer (nationally and to the spirit of Russian watchmaking) say it is.
> ...


+1 to this - I didn't think other companies / businesses were allowed on here anyway?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Mikhail,
> 
> Hope today is a good one for you :yes:
> 
> ...


Who is Mikhail??  



citizenhell said:


> +1 to this - I didn't think other companies / businesses were allowed on here anyway?


Yeah, I thought that too... :dntknw:

Regarding my day, well... I took the day off. So I'll be dragging myself around the house and try to catch some sleep :sleep1:


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Worzel said:


> Sorry General didn't mean to be personal :hi:


Oh, Mikhail Kutusov!! lol, I need my pills nurse... :doctor:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Well that was a crash course in Raketa watch history; and very interesting it was too.

Thanks to everyone for all the information, particularly Kutusov; you are obviously informed & passionate about the subject.

In the final analysis I've decided I am, indeed, the proud owner of a rather good looking Raketa watch. Regardless of what Raketa say.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> In the final analysis I've decided I am, indeed, the proud owner of a rather good looking Raketa watch. Regardless of what Raketa say.


Well analysed :thumbsup: ^_^


----------

